# hydraulic pump question



## Bob6103770 (Oct 26, 2017)

Hi, I am in the process pf restoring my Case 611b am am wondering if anyone can tell me who made the hydraulic pump on this tractor? I am trying to replace the pump.
Thanks

Bob


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Case used multiple manufacturers in most models. Try this pump source reference for more details: http://www.sphphydraulicparts.com/case ih eng.htm


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Bob, welcome to the tractor forum.

Finding parts for your 611B will be a difficult task. I found one 611B used parts source:
Maine Tractor Crossing
1670 Caribou Road
New Canada, Maine 04743
Tel: 207-834-1164
email: [email protected]
_____________________________________________________

*Case 611b Gas Tractor Parts*

Please contact us if you are interested in a specific tractor part even if it is not listed. Whenever possible Original or Manufacturer's Part Numbers are used. Satisfaction is guaranteed on most parts for up to 90 days, this does not include freight. The warranty does not cover original manufacturer warranty. Prices subject to change without notice.



*1 CASE 611 4 Cylinder 164 cu Gas Engine, Power Steering, Case-O-Matic, Eagle Hitch*

*Some Case 610 Parts Left*

*Picture At Bottom Of Page







Of Case 610 Tractor*

*Sold * *Part # 6087959 * * 
Case 611b Parts*

* Used Price* lbs

Have 1 g45111 611 A Air Cleaner $75.00 2017 
Have 1 a7159 600 A Air Cleaner $145.00 2017 
Have 1 g2003 611 A Camshaft $170.00 2015 
Have 1 vt540 611 A Camshaft Gear $100.00 2015 vt857, 48T, vta856 governor weight
Have 1 g45103 611 A Carburetor $175.00 2015 g45719
Have 4 g11172 611 A Connecting Rod $50.00 2015 g11176
Have 1 g11183 611 A Crankshaft $250.00 2015 g11709
Have 1 vt3225 611 A Crankshaft Gear $40.00 2015 
Have 1 vt136 611 A Crankshaft Pulley $50.00 2015 
Have 1 g44858 611 A Distributor $85.00 2015 vta2758
Have 1

g2000 611 A Engine Block $350.00 2015 g11192, g10503
Sold All 611 A Cylinder Head $0.00 2015 
Have 1 g2008 611 A Exhaust-Intake Manifold $90.00 2015 g1064, g11149, g1066, g2009
Have 1 vta850 611 A Governor Lever & Arm $55.00 2015 
Have 1 vta855 611 A Governor Shaft Asy $35.00 2015 
Have 1 g11869 611 A Oil Pan $70.00 2015 
Sold All gg2015 611 A Oil Pump $150.00 2016 g11193
Sold All vt4147 611 A Oil Filter Base $75.00 2015 
Have 4 611 A Piston 2015 
Have 4 611 A Push Rod 1 2011 
Have 1 vt4540 611 A Rocker Arm Asy $50.00 7 2015 
Have 2 vt334 600 A Timing Gear Cover $125.00 2017 
Sold All g11541 611 A Valve Cover $20.00 2015 
Sold All 600 A Foot Throttle $40.00 4 2015 
Have 1 g45244 611 B Fan $25.00 2015 4 Blade, 4 Hole, 16" OD
Sold All g45180 611 B Radiator $220.00 26 2016 sn break
Have 1 vta908 611 B Water Pump $40.00 2015 vta905
Have 1 g14088 611 C Flywheel $120.00 2015 g1260
Have 1 g1026 611 C Shift Cover Asy $250.00 2015 
Have 1 a11534 611 C Case-O-Matic Drive Pump $300.00 2017








Have 1 g1241 611 C Case-O-Matic Housing 2015 
Have 1 g16800 611 C Dual Range Input Gear $300.00 2015 25t, 10 21/32"
Have 1 g16620 611 C Dual Range Ouput Gear $140.00 2016 32t
Have 1 g16611 611 C Dual Range Cluster Gear $150.00 2015 27t & 34t
Have 1 g16621 611 C Dual Range Shift Collar Carrier $50.00 2015 24t
Have 1 g166732 611 C Dual Range Fork, Low & Direct $60.00 2015 
Have 1 g1256 611 C Dual Range Cover 2015 
Have 1 g14458 611 C Control Valve 2015 
Have 1 g14401 611 C Regulator Valve 2015 
Have 1 g45112 611 C Torque Converter $500.00 2015 
Have 1 g1240 611 C Torque Tube $275.00 2015 
Have 1 611 C Clutch Pedal 2015 
Have 1 g10322 600 C Countershaft 3rd Gear $145.00 2015 38t
Have 1 g16800 611 C Transmission Input Gear $400.00 2015 25T, 10 21/32" Long
Have 1 g16611 611 C Transmission Countershaft Cluster Gear $135.00 2015 27T, 34T
Have 1 g16620 611 C Transmission Output Gear $115.00 2015 12T, 32T
Have 1 g1182 611 C Transmission Countershaft Oil Slinger Gear $125.00 2015 38T
Have 1 g10312 611 C Transmission Reverse Idler Gear $275.00 2015 17T & 21T
Have 1 g10314 611 C Transmission Main Drive Shaft $150.00 2015 17 5/32" Long, g13462
Have 1 g10317 611 C Transmission Main Shaft 1st & 2nd Gear $75.00 2015 16t, 21t
Have 2 g10318 611 C Transmission Main Shaft 3rd & 4th Gear $150.00 2015 25t, 39t, g16526
Have 1 g10320 611 C Transmission Countershaft 1st Speed Gear $60.00 2015 47t, 10 splines,
Have 1 g10321 611 C Transmission Countershaft 2nd Speed Gear $100.00 2015 42t
Have 1 g10322 611 C Transmission Countershaft 3rd Speed Gear $145.00 2015 38t
Have 1 g10323 611 C Transmission Countershaft 4th Speed Gear $60.00 2015 24t, g16527
Have 1 g1253 611 C Transmission Front Cover $45.00 2015 
Have 1 g1027 611 C Transmission Front Cover $40.00 2015 4 speed only
Have 1 g1097 611 C Transmission Case Cover $95.00 2015 
Have 1 g30383 611 C Transmission Case Cover $165.00 2015 
Have 1 g14104 611 C Transmission Case $350.00 2015 
Have 1 g16793 611 C PTO Drive Shaft $165.00 2015 
*Have 1 g45100 611 D Hydraulic Pump $275.00 2015 *
Have 1 g1241 611 D Hydraulic Housing $125.00 2015 
Have 1 g14140 611 D Hydraulic Control Valve $50.00 2015 
Have 1 g13106 611 D Hydraulic Interlock $150.00 2015 
Have 1 g1103 611 D Hydraulic Hand Lever Control $45.00 2015 
Have 1 g13106 611 D Hydraulic Interlock $150.00 2015 
Have 1 g46190 611 D Hydraulic Control Hand Rod 2015 
Have 1 g14090 611 D Hydraulic Valve Control Crank $35.00 2015 
Have 1 g1108 611 D Hydraulic Arm $25.00 2015 
Have 1 g0013 611 D Hydraulic Hand Control Lever $45.00 2015 
Have 1 611 E Steering Box 2015 
Sold All g45157 611 E Power Steering Pump $350.00 2016 g45054, g45055
Sold All g45302 611 E Power Steering Booster Motor $175.00 2017 g45167
Sold All g1312 611 E Power Steering Booster Motor Bracket $35.00 2017 
Sold All g45166 611 E Power Steering Sleeve w/Yoke $20.00 2017 
Sold All g13471 611 E Power Steering Support, Pump Mounting Plate 2017 
Have 1 g13942 611 E Power Steering Draglink 2015 
Have 1 g17092 611 E Power Steering Mounting Bracket 2015 
Sold All g45056 611 E Power Steering Cylinder 2015 
Have 1 g14039 611 E Power Steering Cylinder Guard 2015 
Have 1 g45057 611 E Steering Tie Rod End 2015 
Have 1 g17093 611 E Steering Arm LH $100.00 2015 
Have 1 g13945 611 E Steering Support 2015 g1227
Have 1 g1722 611 E Steering Support 2015 
Have 1 g1726 611 E Steering Support 2015 g14303
Have 1 g12163m 611 E Front Bumper 2015 
Have 1 g13412 611 E Steering Lever 2015 
Sold All g16583 611 E Steering Shaft $225.00 2016 
Sold All g1186 611 E Steering Housing $195.00 2017 g14105
Sold All g13289 611 E Steering Shaft for 3 Stud $150.00 2017 
Sold All g13411 611 E Steering Housing Cover $100.00 2017 
Have 1 g13412 611 E Steering Lever $125.00 2015 
Sold All g13287 611 E Steering Worm Lever, 3 Stud $125.00 2017 
Have 1 a8835 611 E Steering Shaft 2015 
Have 1 g1075 611 E Steering Support $95.00 2015 g13391, g1184
Have 1 g1252 611 E Steering Bracket 2015 
Have 1 g1284 611 E Steering Support 2015 
Have 1 g1303 611 E Steering Bracket 2015 
Have 1 g10897 611 E Steering Yoke $25.00 2015 
Sold All g45108 611 E Steering Shaft $95.00 2015 
Have 1 g16670 611 E Steering 2015 
Have 1 g1281 611 E Steering Valve $125.00 2015 
Have 1 g1232 611 E Steering Valve Cover $50.00 2015 
Have 2 g13962 611 E Spindle LH, RH $150.00 2015 
Have 1 611 E Front Axle 2015 Welded
Have 1 g1262 611 E Front Axle Rear Pivot Bracket $100.00 2015 
Have 1 g17036 611 E Front Axle Steering Spindle Arm $50.00 2015 
Have 1 g13949 611 E Front Axle Extension $175.00 2015 g13966, 13974
Have 1 g14093 611 E Front Axle Center Tube $300.00 2015 g14095, 14096
Have 1 g1722 611 E Front Axle Support $185.00 2015 
Have 1 g1714 611 E Front Pivot Support $275.00 2015 
Have 1 g1715 611 E Front Axle Rear Pivot Bracket $225.00 2015 
Have 2 g14107 611 E Front Hub $95.00 2012 
Have 2 g17001 611 F Rear Axle Shaft $200.00 2015 
Have 1 g14268 611 F Axle Housing RH $200.00 2015 
Have 1 g14269 611 F Axle Housing LH $200.00 2015 
Have 2 g12001 611 F Rear Wheel Disc 2015 28"
Have 2 g30331 611 F Bull Gear $175.00 2015 66t
Have 2 g1201 611 F Cast Rear Wheel $200.00 2015 
Have 1 g14001 611 F Differential Ring & Pinion $260.00 2015 
Sold All 611 F Draw Bar 
Have 1 g1724 611 F PTO Asy $500.00 2015 
Have 1 g17123 611 F PTO Clutch Drum & Shaft Asy $300.00 2015 
Have 1 a36886 611 F PTO Rear Housing $280.00 2015 Casting # a36996
Have 1 g14279 611 F PTO Shaft $140.00 2015 45 3/4" Long
Have 1 g10481 611 F Eagle Hitch Draft Arm $75.00 2015 
Have 1 g10460 611 F Eagle Hitch Rockshaft $150.00 2015 
Have 1 g30283 611 F Eagle Hitch Rockshaft Housing $150.00 2015 
Have 1 g10461 611 F Eagle Hitch Piston Rocker Arm $60.00 2015 
Have 1 g10471 611 F Eagle Hitch Lift Arm LH $100.00 2015 
Have 1 g10470 611 F Eagle Hitch Lift Arm RH $100.00 2015 
Have 1 g13452 600 F Eagle Hitch Lift Arm RH $100.00 2015 
Have 1 vt600 611 F Eagle Hitch Turnbuckle Asy $100.00 2015 
Have 1 g10475 611 F Eagle Hitch Draft Arm Mounting Bracket $50.00 2015 
Have 1 g13390 611 F Eagle Hitch Adjusting Screw Gear $150.00 2015 
Have 1 g1044 611 F Eagle Hitch Adjusting Screw Housing 2015 
Have 1 g13452 611 F Eagle Hitch Draft Arm RH 2015 
Have 1 g13453 611 F Eagle Hitch Draft Arm LH 2015 
Have 1 g10469 611 G Eagle Hitch Lift Link Asy $45.00 2015 
G Dash 
G Fender 2015 
Sold All G Hood & Tank $165.00 2016 
G Platform LH 2015 
G Platform RH 2012 
G Seat Asy 31 2015 
Have 1 g44828 611 G Starter $135.00 2015 g44854
G Tachometer 2012 
Have 1 g13012 611 H Brake Pedal RH $45.00 10 2017 
Have 1 g13013 611 H Brake Pedal LH $45.00 10 2017 
Have 1 g1704 611 H Brake Cover RH 2015 
Have 1 g1705 611 H Brake Lever LH 2014 
Have 2 g1057 611 H Brake Lever $30.00 2015 
Have 1 g17013 611 H Brake Shaft $50.00 2015 
Have 2 g12170 611 I Case Wheel $200.00 2015


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Welcome to the Forum..


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

once again sixbales to the rescue.


Welcome to the Forum Bob


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

willys55 said:


> once again sixbales to the rescue.
> 
> 
> Welcome to the Forum Bob


There's no doubt. Sixbale's is the Gandhi of tractors! (laughing)
A shout out to RC as wells! (wink wink)
Ben, another warm welcome stumbling in here!


----------



## landrio's Farm (Nov 12, 2017)

Do they anyone on here that can help me with a power steering and swing problem????


----------

